# Information wanted about quality of apts in Portimão. Especially sound insulation :D



## alexft (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey folks,

I found some apartments. Low season price is nice. Building looks newish. I want to rent apartment where if I am to make noise at night, party, singing, playing piano it stays in the flat and neighbors can sleep. 

From your experience how achievable is it? 

My idea rent flat for 1 month, then rent house. I don't mind location as I work from home.

Your advice is appreciated!

Alex.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Doubt that your neighbours will be delighted especially if apartments pre 2007 as that was when Acoustic test & standards where introduced as part of building regulations, if it's only a month give yourself a break


----------



## alexft (Oct 18, 2012)

I got reply from huge apt building manager she is saying if music is played not too loud people can sleep lol

Maybe I can rent apt in building that not fully occupied so there are no immediate neighbors. Atm I really feel like going wild now and them 

If I am renting house what do I have to check? Roof? Walls? Maybe use infrared camera to see how well its insulated an whether there are any nonsense in the wall or roof  Where can I rent it?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

All sounds a bit over the top to me, maybe you should look for somewhere to rent without neighbours then it doesn't matter


----------



## alexft (Oct 18, 2012)

I realize now I am to clarify. In Estonia most apartment buildings were built in Soviet Era or by cheap developers. If guys downstairs open door even that can be heard sometimes.  In UK and Ireland I lived in houses. I got idea nr 2. How about this so called apartment hotels? People there are tourists many like me came to party. What do you think?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Impossible to answer, apartment hotels there are mostly families, if your sole interest is a partying time then you should look at holidays that cater to specifically to that market or towns and countries that do like Ibethia


----------

